
Advert for truecaller on bbc.co.uk? - crottypeter
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-36015547
======
gjvc
The BBC news website has a long tradition of "product-related" articles
masquerading as news. This is a byproduct of the blurring between news and
entertainment.

